# Which kind of drinks people prefer in Singapore?



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, I have curiosity that which kind of drinks people prefer in Singapore? Any help will be appreciated?


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

hi

Please elaborate. When you say drinks, are you referring to soft drinks or "hard" drinks, or are you referring to the various brands of mineral water?.


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

SandhurstonHighSt said:


> hi
> 
> Please elaborate. When you say drinks, are you referring to soft drinks or "hard" drinks, or are you referring to the various brands of mineral water?.


Sorry for misunderstanding. I was talking about hard drinks. So plz suggest me which drinks people do preferred in Singapore?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

NeWater ??


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> NeWater ??


Hey friend,

Thank you for reply. It was good joke.


----------



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

deanclark said:


> Hey friend,
> 
> Thank you for reply. It was good joke.




Hi! Sorry no one gave you a serious reply. I would like to assist you in this, but first it would be helpful if you inform me of your goals. Also, what is the age groups you will be serving? Will they be served at a club, home, or restaurant? A mixed sex crowd? What is your budget? Any other thing you can inform me of will be of value. I'll be listening out for you


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

Glen10 said:


> Hi! Sorry no one gave you a serious reply. I would like to assist you in this, but first it would be helpful if you inform me of your goals. Also, what is the age groups you will be serving? Will they be served at a club, home, or restaurant? A mixed sex crowd? What is your budget? Any other thing you can inform me of will be of value. I'll be listening out for you


Thank you for understanding. I wanted to know about young age people. Which kind of hard drinks they prefer in parties? I'm 21 yrs old. Actually I'm doing research on it.


----------



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

deanclark said:


> Thank you for understanding. I wanted to know about young age people. Which kind of hard drinks they prefer in parties? I'm 21 yrs old. Actually I'm doing research on it.



Young people, male and female, usually like drinks that are somewhat sweet and colorful. I recommend vodka, rum, and/or gin. Usually young people tolerate these better without getting sick as much as with mixed whiskey drinks. 
Here is a link for recipes: Absolut Vodka mixed drinks: 70+ appetizing drink recipes. I like Absolute or Smirnoff. Finlandia is also good. I feel Grey Goose is very overrated. Use unsweetened 100% juice. Good quality water for your ice is very important. I would find 4-5 recipes that use overlapping ingredients if you are on a budget. Often just 2-3 good recipes are all that is required for a memorable party experience. Shooter are also popular with youths. 
If you have more question, just ask. Drink responsibly and have a sober driver :clap2: Best wishes!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Teh Tarik


----------



## SDMESTRI (Jul 4, 2013)

Singpaore sling


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

beppi said:


> Teh Tarik



Dear Friend,
Read properly. I said hard drinks.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

A well-made Teh tarik IS pretty hard:
Higher caffeine content than a double espresso!


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## deanclark (Aug 10, 2012)

beppi said:


> A well-made Teh tarik IS pretty hard:
> Higher caffeine content than a double espresso!


I didn't get you.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

"hard" = high content of intoxicating substance
Which part did you not understand?
At the speed you're replying, maybe I should get you a good Teh Tarik!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you consider milk tea a hard drink you might need to get out more. However having had a first taste of Singapore night life Clarke Quay style that's not a cheap option. Twenty six dollars for a Mojhito in Cuba Libre is taking the p$$$! 
Which part if town has reasonably priced bars?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

My Teh Tarik is only S$0.80-1.00, twenty cents more for the iced version.


----------

